# Erfahrungen Penn Overseas Travel Boat



## Zacki (14. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Penn Overseas Travel Boat Serie. Die gibt es ja wohl in unterschiedlichen LBS-Klassen und demnächst auch mit Roll-Ringen.
Ich suche eine Rute, die in den Koffer passt und die ich beim Trolling vom kleinen Boot aus (einheimischer Fischer) auf den inneren Seychellen einsetzen kann - Zielfische Mahi Mahi, Thun, Sailfisch, Wahoo - hat jemand Erfahrungen mit den Ruten. Welche Klasse wäre empfehlenswert für o.g. Zielfische. Ist natürlich gut, wenn man die auch mal zum Jiggen oder Poppern benutzen kann. Vielleicht hat jemand auch ne Alternative - Voraussetzung: muss in den Koffer passen - Transportlänge max. 80 cm.
Gruss Zacki.


----------



## weatherby (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen Penn Overseas Travel Boat*

Moin !

Hab dafür ne Shimano Beastmaster 30-50 Travel mit ner Tiagra 30wlrsa.
Poppern/Jiggen kann man damit nicht.

Ich denke wenn du eine Rute in der 50lbs Klasse nimmst geht das OK. Meist ist es die Rollenbremse die das schwächste Glied bildet.

Habe schon eine Penn GTI gesehen die während des Drills jegliche Bremskraft verloren hatte. Und da war nur ein etwas grösserer Barra dran.
Die Kollegen mussten den dann ohne Rolle durch einholen der Schnur mir Handschuhen ranholen. LOL.

Passiert mit ner Tiagra nicht.

Wer nicht öfters fährt, da reicht zb ne tld 2 Gang.
Würde da aber auch zu ner grösseren raten, die Kleinen ergeben ne elende Leierei.

Drauf gehört monofile Schnur entsprechender Schnurklasse.
Oder multifil mit mono Topshot.

TL,

weatherby


----------



## Zacki (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen Penn Overseas Travel Boat*

Danke Weatherby,

die Beastmaster macht einen guten Eindruck - Du meinst die in 168 cm? - ist aber recht schwer zu bekommen, habe nur ein Angebot für 177,- Euro gefunden im Netz. Hatte auch schon im Forum mittlerweile gesehen, dass die Penn Travel schon mal diskutiert wurde - allerdings nicht die PRO. Die Tiagra Multi ist mit 580,- Euro natürlich auch kein Schnäppchen. Die TLD gibts ja immerhin schon ab 200,- aber eben ne 30 lb. Meinst Du die  reicht?
Noch ne Frage zur Schnur. Wie lang sollte das Monofile Top-Shot Deiner Meinung nach sein? Die Verbindung ohne Knoten mit einpleißen ist ja nicht so schnell und einfach gemacht, wenn es mehr als 5 Meter sind -  bekommt man doch mit dem Knoten sonst Probleme an den Ringen - oder wie machst Du das?

Gruss und Danke Zacki.


Gruss Zacki


----------



## weatherby (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen Penn Overseas Travel Boat*

Ja, die Stand Up mit 168.

Denke dass die Penn aber auch ausreicht für die Fische die du anvisierst.

Ich fische beim Trolling nur Mono Schnur. 
Würde aber das topshot nicht zu kurz wählen. 50-100m.


----------



## Zacki (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen Penn Overseas Travel Boat*

Vielen Dank für die Tips Weatherby. Habe noch ein wenig recherchiert und würde mir folgendes zulegen: ABU Garcia Ambassadeur Alphamar 30 - reduziert von 150 auf 99,- Euro, Penn Overseas  Pro 215 Travel Boat in der 30 lb - Klasse 69,- Euro, dazu 56er Mono - komplett - ohne Geflecht passt ca. 330 M. auf die Rolle und noch nen Bootsrutenhalter dazu und nen paar Rapalas und Stahlvorfächer in der 18 Kg - Klasse. Das müsste doch eigentlich passen und belastet den Geldbeutel nicht so sehr. Gruss Zacki.


----------



## weatherby (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen Penn Overseas Travel Boat*

Bei der ABU Garcia Ambassadeur Alphamar 30 gleich einplanen dass die das nicht überlebt wenn was dickeres einsteigt.


Mit der kannste Kaltwasserleichen in Norge hochleiern nicht Warmwasser Kraftpakete bezwingen.

Schiebebremse ist Pflicht.


----------



## Zacki (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen Penn Overseas Travel Boat*

Gut, denke ich noch mal drüber nach. Meinst Du die Bremswirkung ist wirklich schwächer oder empfiehlst Du die Schiebebremse aufgrund des Handlings.
Gruss und Danke Zacki.


----------



## weatherby (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen Penn Overseas Travel Boat*

Schiebeberemsen sind in der Regel kräftiger.
Handling ist eh Gewohnheitssache.

Gibt auch Leihtackle bevor du viel Geld für eine einmalige Sache rauswirfst oder Dich über untaugliches Zeugs im Urlaub ärgerst.

 Musse mal googeln.

TL,

weatherby


----------



## XDorschhunterX (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen Penn Overseas Travel Boat*

Von der Penn Travel Boat würde ich nachdem, was ich bei meinem Bekannten gesehen habe, auch die Finger lassen. Gut für 70 € kann man nicht viel verlangen, aber Rutenbrüche an den Steckverbindungen sind etwas was einem nicht nur auf den Seychellen den ganzen Urlaub vermiesen kann oder wolltest Du die Ruten gleich im 10-er Pack mitnehmen. Ihm war die Rute direkt über dem Griffteil durchgebrochen, der Schnurriß durch Vertüddelung der entspannten Schnur einige Sekunden später entsorgte dann den oberen Hauptteil der Rute in Richtung Wasser. Es sah lustig aus, wenn es nicht zu traurig gewesen wäre. Einfach gesagt am falschen Ende gespart und das teuer bezahlt, weil vor Ort für teueres Geld primitiverer Ersatz gekauft werden mußte um überhaupt weiterfischen zu können. Gucke lieber nach den Beastmaster oder ähnlichen Ruten.


----------



## btwauss (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen Penn Overseas Travel Boat*

Ich hab die DAM Steelpower in 30lbs. Mit ihren 2,4m ist sie zwar etwas lang aber ist echt gut zu fischen. Ich hatte sie letztes Jahr auf den Azoren dabei zum Trollen auf Barracuda und zum Naturköderfischen zwischen 100 und 350m Tiefe. Als Rolle hab ich eine Canyon HS 15 mit einer 0,25 Spider Wire. Ich hab mir jetzt aber noch eine Penn Overseas in der 50 lbs Klasse zugelegt da ich dieses Jahr 2 mal auf die Azoren gehen werde. Sie macht auf mich einen guten Eindruck und ist gut verarbeitet. Mal schauen wie sie sich bewährt.


----------



## ulfisch (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen Penn Overseas Travel Boat*

Ich habe die Penn Overseas Boat 20lb allerdings nur 2-teilig.
Ich mag die Rute und konnte mit ihr auch schob einen Mahi Mahi aufs Kreuzlegen aber nur einen sehr kleinen(50cm).
Für 60-70 kann man nicht viel erwarten.
Ich denke die Penn geht schon in Ordnung


----------



## Zacki (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen Penn Overseas Travel Boat*

Also ich hab mir jetzt die Penn in 20 Lbs kommen lassen und die ist m.e. zu schwach, dann hab ich mir die 50 Lbs kommen lassen: Ich habe sie zusammengebaut,  die beiden unteren Handteile werden verschraubt, was erst mal sehr gut aussieht. Allerdings hat das Konstrukt ca. einen halben bis 1 Millimeter Spiel, wenn man die Teile gegeneinander verdreht - ist nicht fest zu bekommen - auch nicht verklemmt oder sonstwas. Das mag jetzt kleinlich erscheinen, aber nachdem ich die Multirolle montiert und mit Schnur bespult habe, war mir klar, dass ich so auf keinen Fall angeln möchte - und auch keinen Thuna oder Sailfish damit drillen will. Da die Rolle am unteren Handteil sitzt und man das obere mit der anderen Hand greift, überträgt sich der halbe Millimeter Spiel durch den Hebel so, dass die Rolle ca. 3-4 Millimeter beim Kurbeln wackelt, weil sich das untere Handteil verdreht. Geht gar nicht! Ich habe sie zurückgeschickt und um vorher getesteten Ersatz gebeten - ohne Spiel. Händler rief an und musste eingestehen, dass alle vorliegenden 50 LBS-Ruten dieses oder noch größeres Spiel an der Schraubverbindung aufweisen. Fertigungstoleranzen bei der Preisklasse - wie er meinte!  Also habe ich mir auf Empfehlung eine Kinetec 30-50 LBS in 2,22 Meter in 3 teilig zugelegt. Die ist verzapft und nicht geschraubt und macht einen sehr guten Eindruck - die darf jetzt mit auf die Seychellen.
Gruss und Dank - Zacki.


----------



## pasmanac (18. März 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen Penn Overseas Travel Boat*



Zacki schrieb:


> Danke Weatherby,
> 
> d Die TLD gibts ja immerhin schon ab 200,- aber eben ne 30 lb. Meinst Du die  reicht?
> 
> ...



Schau mal hier:

http://shop.fishermans-world.eu/en/...IIA-1026g-4-0-1-1-7-1-30lb-410m-4-x-A-RB.html


..da gibt´s die TLD50II für schlappe €269,- - unschlagbarer Preis bisher!


----------

